
Governor ‘not allowed’ to disclose which two Florida counties hacked by Russians - smacktoward
https://www.tampabay.com/florida-politics/buzz/2019/05/14/which-florida-counties-had-election-hacks-russians-fbi-and-now-gov-ron-desantis-all-know-but-we-dont/
======
bediger4000
By who, Putin?

